# Show off your 12x12x18 vivariums



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

If any of you checked out my first build you will know that I got a smoking deal on a Zoomed 12x12x18 terrarium ($17 for a $77.99 terrarium). While it is on the small side, I thought it would be perfect for my first go round.

So, please post your 12x12x18 here for all of us to see, because the nano terrariums need love too!

Here's mine today:


----------



## ShadeTree (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks good. Here is my most recent 12.18" Exo build. It was set up as a terrarium with no immediate plans for any frogs.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

My 12x12x18 duo .


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

These are great guys, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Igot99problems (Jun 20, 2014)

Here's my 12x12x18 exo. No frogs though...


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

Here's two of mine.


----------



## Dothraki (Oct 29, 2014)

12x12x18 for a pair of R. Fantastica Caynarachi.


----------



## VAnative (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's an updated pic of mine:










The pillow moss is just now showing signs of life, but that section is looking a little too symmetrical to me, I might fiddle with it soon to fix that. All of the mosses I found near my house are doing well. 

The selaginella is just turning to mush, too wet in there for it. It will need to go soon too.
Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Here's my 12x12, work in progress😁










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Update pic w/ leaf litter


----------



## MangoMonster (May 8, 2015)

Hey guys! First time posting! This paludarium has been running for about a month or so now. There's no animals in there now but I was thinking of adding a small salamander or two once everything grows in. 




































Here's a video http://youtu.be/QqLJhotMfVo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Not a Exo or ZooMed, but a nano. It's a 10g vert and the same layout and scape would work in an 12x12x18


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

MangoMonster said:


> Hey guys! First time posting! This paludarium has been running for about a month or so now. There's no animals in there now but I was thinking of adding a small salamander or two once everything grows in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dig this a lot bro. Nice work. 


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MangoMonster (May 8, 2015)

Mohlerbear said:


> I dig this a lot bro. Nice work.
> 
> 
> Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you! 

By any chance would you know what that moss is in there? I got it from a friend who does commercial roofing. He pulled about 6 sqft of it out from where an AC unit was draining out condensation. I'm in Illinois by the way. This stuff loves it in here. I had a bunch left over from another paludarium and it dried out but as soon as I put it in here it really took off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdway (Jan 26, 2015)

Here is how I use mine.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

No I don't have a clue but someone in the plant thread surely would know. I wish I knew what it was. 


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MangoMonster (May 8, 2015)

Cool, thanks. I have a ton of it left dried in storage but I'm sure the green parts will spring right back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

BeastMaster said:


> Here's my 12x12, work in progress😁



Update pic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Slowly turning into an orchidarium!








And more on the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

BeastMaster said:


> Slowly turning into an orchidarium!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is now officially an orchidarium! "Villa Brochidia".








Now just the 5 Neos, a dozen small pillbugs mounted with a good representation of Pleurothallid orchids & the cork pieces mounted w/ 6 sp of Masdevillia along w/ a pair of Zootrophion sp on the cork background. A total of 20 sp of Pleurothallid orchids in this 12x12x18! Reduced the LED intensity w/ 60% shade cloth and had to increase hand misting frequency. We'll see if the Broms can handle. Oh, Dixon approves.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2019)

BeastMaster said:


> Is now officially an orchidarium! "Villa Brochidia".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice set up how did you hang them on the glass silicone ?

Veronica

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jemzam (Sep 17, 2008)

Such great set-ups!!


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Veronica, it looks like he used pillbug orchid mounts. You can do a search for them to see what they look like.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nice set up how did you hang them on the glass silicone ?
> 
> Veronica
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk




Aloha, sorry for not replying sooner. I used pillbug mounts that used suction cups.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow that's really awesome I can't find them only on Etsy anywhere else I can find them ? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

This is the manufacturer, who sells them direct:

https://aquaverdi.com/products/pillbug-orchid-mount-small-3-pack-selva-terrarium


----------

